

Let's kill the yearly review. - reuwsaat
http://tryambition.com/

======
reuwsaat
Real time discussions between employees and management instead of some
arbitrary scores for goals set 11 months ago that are then fitted to a bell
curve (Yahoo, AIG, many more). I haven't given Ambition full look-see yet, but
I really, really appreciate the sentiment.

